# classical music you can't lisen everyday



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know the kind of mood, you can't lisen to everyday because it's sound too sad .
I had mention in the past i would sense anxiety in Webern music so i avoid Webern
not because he is bad but because he indulced in me anxiety...

Than there is Gorecki '' sorrowful songs'' ,that i like pretty mutch but it's kinda depressing has hell
except 3 olden style pièces.

Another exemple of music that uneasy is Schoenberg ''la nuit transfigurer'' the problem whit this work is the following it's brooding whit human misery a broken hearted symphony.It kind of remind me of a man whit is girlfriend it's there last night before both of them leave there seperate way.They decide to have a last meeting in the wood at night but the magic is goeing to end in the morning, yep that kind of feeling.

But this is only my vision or interpretation of this work..

What about you guys , are there symphonies you can't lisen everyday because it get Under your skin
that are hard for you to lisen or music you lisen during a hard time in your life , that it remind you of bad memory or something?

Your pal de profundis :tiphat: have a nice day


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

George Crumbs - Black angels.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Khachaturian: Gayaneh's adagio for one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morton Feldman's compositions are reserved to those times when I need spiritual depth. i can't put it on that easily.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothing comes to mind. One day I hanker for one work, another day I hanker for a different one, but I can listen to either any day. It's non-classical music that can get under my skin-in the wrong way, as in _on my nerves_-when I'm not in the mood for it. With classical music, an adjustment of the volume control is about all I need to make it right for any day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would find it hard to listen to music from around 1800 to 1830 every day. I think I have to be in the right mind for it. It isn't that I don't like it, I think it is more like eating really sweet food. It's delicious in small portions but eating it every day and lots of it will put me off it!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ 1800-1830? That's so precise that you must have a specific composer in mind


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> ^ 1800-1830? That's so precise that you must have a specific composer in mind


Starts with a B and ends with an eethoven. To some extent, also another composer who starts with an S and ends with chubert, and don't forget those operas composed by someone starting with an R and ending with an ossini. A few other composers include someone starting with an A and ending with rriaga, another has all the following letters in his name (I will make this a little more cryptic) H, U, 2 Ms, E, L.

Now, no more clues!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Starts with a B and ends with an eethoven. To some extent, also another composer who starts with an S and ends with chubert, and don't forget those operas composed by someone starting with an R and ending with an ossini. A few other composers include someone starting with an A and ending with rriaga, another has all the following letters in his name (I will make this a little more cryptic) H, U, 2 Ms, E, L.
> 
> Now, no more clues!


Now that leaves us with...Weber! Spohr! And...and...and...wait a moment, it'll come to me... :lol:

Oh. Kokyushu Cherubashi.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Now that leaves us with...Weber! Spohr! And...and...and...wait a moment, it'll come to me... :lol:
> 
> Oh. Kokyushu Cherubashi.


Ah yes, I wouldn't even mind if those composers resided in my house and played their music until they drive me batty!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

CoAG, today I listened to Hummel's Piano Trios. Amazing! I had never heard these. Hummel was no slouch! I'll schedule his band for shortly after supper.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh goodness gracious. And don't tell me you've also ordered a marathon performance of Segerstam symphonies as well...........


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Today, only the first half. :lol:

Hummel only wrote 2 CDs worth of trios....


----------

